# Warblers from Guatemala



## Glenn Bartley (May 1, 2019)

Here are a few cool species from my recent trip to Guatemala.

Cheers!

Glenn






Pink-headed Warbler





Goldman's Warbler





Slate-throated Redstart


----------



## Click (May 1, 2019)

Awesome. Great shots, Glenn.


----------



## Ozarker (May 2, 2019)

Fantastic!


----------



## GN Photos (May 2, 2019)

Amazing captures, as always.


----------



## MrFotoFool (May 2, 2019)

Wow those are great. Small birds are difficult to photograph, but these shots are stunning.


----------



## Maximilian (May 2, 2019)

MrFotoFool said:


> Wow those are great. Small birds are difficult to photograph, but these shots are stunning.


So true. 
I did my first serious attempts this spring and recognized that I still have a lot to learn.


----------

